# printer repair question



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Ok, literally from one day to the next, my 1 1/2 year old printer -- Canon -- (who up to now performed great) suddenly jams as the paper starts through the machine. At the beginning, in other words. 

No matter what weight the paper, it jams in the sense of leaning to the right as it begins its descent into the printer, buckles up -- and doesn't get far.

I've tried troubleshooting, reading the Canon online manual, to no avail. Manual is very helpful -- "take it to your authorized Canon dealer" whoever that is....

Is there anything else I can try before scoping out a Canon dealer and paying big bucks??


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Download the latest driver for the printer and install it. If that doesn't work it is a firmware or mechanical problem. IOW - toast.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What's the model #? Can't do much if you don't let us know.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Doc said:


> Ok, literally from one day to the next, my 1 1/2 year old printer -- Canon -- (who up to now performed great) suddenly jams as the paper starts through the machine. At the beginning, in other words.
> 
> No matter what weight the paper, it jams in the sense of leaning to the right as it begins its descent into the printer, buckles up -- and doesn't get far.
> 
> Is there anything else I can try before scoping out a Canon dealer and paying big bucks??


As Kung said, would be nice to know the model number. If this printer is just your average printer or combo device found at walmart or officemax...or in otherwords if it's NOT a $300 and up laser printer, it's probably not worth paying the "big bucks" to get fixed.

It sounds like it's the paper feeds, usually they are little rubber rollers. Sometimes they get things on them (dust/dirt build up) and sometimes they wear unevenly.

SOMETIMES using a SMALL amount of rubbing alcohol on a Qtip (IF you can even get to the feed rollers without taking it apart completely), while the printer is UNPLUGGED (lol) and GENTLY rolling the feeds and rubbing them with the alcohol will clean them and POSSIBLY stop it from feeding wonky. Make sure to use as little rubbing alcohol as possible...you don't want it dripping wet, just damp enough to rub and get off dirt build up...and you want it to dry before you plug your printer back in. To be safe.

If they have worn unevenly the only option is to replace those feeds OR to get a different printer.

IF the printer is an expensive one (such as a laser printer), often the manufacturer will make a kit that USUALLY comes with instructions.

HOWEVER!!! Again unless it's a quite expensive laser printer, *most general market printers aren't really made to be taken apart *by someone that doesn't do it or hasn't done it. There are springs and things that might take off on you and little plastic tabs that once broken..well...you don't want them to be broken. You'll have to trust me on that.

So I would say this....if it's a general use printer that could be replaced inexpensively...it's not worth it to fix. I just bought a nice canon printer/scanner/copier for $28.00 and some change at walmart a few months ago.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

The printer is a three in one, also -- Canon MP490. Not laser. It has worked great and then suddenly kaput.

I'll try the alcohol rub, but if Walmart printer is a good one, and can sell them for $28, then there is no point in fixing it. Too bad, I liked the printer and the style.

Don't know enough to download the driver.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcohol is NOT the proper thing to use on rollers. We've all done it, but it dries them out further and actually makes matters worse over the long term. The proper stuff is a roller rejuvenator, which kinda like neatsfoot with leather, "feeds" the roller to allow it to loosen and have more traction.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I suppose so lol, water would probably do just as well. I would think that since it's probably not actually "rubber" that alcohol wouldn't really do a lot to it...but, might as well be safe.

Guess what I found out? Canon printer software has a roller cleaning feature. Here's what the instructions say....

Cleaning the paper feed rollers (Windows) MP490
Clean The Paper Feed Rollers (Windows)
Instructions how to clean the paper feed rollers.
If the paper feed rollers become dirty, they may not be able to properly feed paper due to the feed roller's slippage.
If paper does not feed correctly, perform the following to clean the paper feed rollers:

1.Open the Printers folder.

- For Windows XP Home Edition : Click/Select 'Start,' 'Control Panel,' 'Printers and Other Hardware,' and 'Printers and Faxes.

- For Windows XP Professional Edition : Click 'Start' and 'Printers and Faxes.'

- For Windows Vista : Click 'Start,' 'Control Panel,' 'Hardware and Sound,' and 'Printers.'

- For Windows 2000 : Click/Select 'Start,' and 'Settings,' then 'Printers.'

2.Right-click the icon of the printer for paper feed roller cleaning, and select 'Properties' from the displayed list.

3.Click the 'Maintenance' tab and click 'Roller Cleaning'.

4.Remove all sheets of paper from the rear tray, then click 'OK'. 

5.Confirm the following message, and click 'OK'.

Note: Clicking 'OK' will activate the paper feed rollers 30 times. This activation will take about 90 seconds. Do not perform other operations until this operation has finished.

6.Confirm the following message, and click 'OK'.

7.After the continuous paper feeding operations in step 5 have finished, load three sheets of plain paper and click 'OK'.

8.Confirm the following message, and click 'OK'.

9.Click 'OK'.
Roller Cleaning is completed.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have used Isopropyl Alcohol for years cleaning not wheels on printers, fax machine pick up wheels etc. but also cleaning dollar bill changers for my friends that have a vending business. The wheels that draw the bills into the bill reader. Even the "Cleaning Cards" made for bill changers have been impregnated with alcohol, as it evaporates fast.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

WhyNOt -- could you send me the link? I'll need it for Mac. 

But, what you found sounds like something to try at least before shopping.

Thank you!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup...should be the second one down

Canon U.S.A., Inc.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Make sure nothing got knocked into it, like oh, say, from a naughty cat playing around. Just like when a paperclip gets jammed inside a keyboard. My former boss's face was really red over that one. The tech guy knew exactly what to look for.

Cheap printer = expensive ink.

Peg


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I have used Isopropyl Alcohol for years cleaning not wheels on printers, fax machine pick up wheels etc. but also cleaning dollar bill changers for my friends that have a vending business. The wheels that draw the bills into the bill reader. Even the "Cleaning Cards" made for bill changers have been impregnated with alcohol, as it evaporates fast.


Like I said, we've all done it.

TECHSPRAY | Products

There are others, that was just as an example. I first was clued in when I was cleaning the capstains on reel to reel tape recorders and someone mentioned that alcohol just made any glaze harder.


----------

